# The New Neighborhood - by Joel (~BBW(Multiple), ~~WG)



## Joel (Aug 27, 2010)

_~BBW (Multiple), ~~WG_ - This story is pretty much a revamped and expanded rip off of one of my favorite stories can you guess what it is?

*The New Neighborhood​By Joel​*
Ted and Kathy had never thought of themselves as small town types. Hell they both could count on two hands how many times they had been outside of New York City. But Ted’s job had promoted and transferred them to the middle of nowhere corn country. Ted had been promoted to help oversee the building of a new plant then help run it for at least the next few years. The money they had offered was just too good for the early twenties couple to pass up. Also they figured when they decided to start a family a sleepy little farm community was probably a safer place to raise kids then the big city. 

Kathy had never had much luck finding a career. She had probably worked nearly two dozen jobs just in the last 5 or so years and had never really found a place she thought she belonged. Before the big move she had been doing a bit of writing for a little New York fashion magazine on top of working another lousy part time job. She had begun to think writing may be her calling so when Ted and her decided to accept the transfer. She had used her experience to land a job with the town’s tiny local paper. This would hardly even count as full time work though. So Ted suggested that instead of finding another part time job now he would be making more than enough money for her to more or less be a house wife. Kathy wasn’t crazy about the idea or the move for that matter but Ted seemed to be so she figured they would try to make the most of it. They had just finished unloading the moving van and had spent the last several hours trying to get unpacked. Kathy was bent over emptying a box and Ted found himself admiring his wife’s butt which to his delight had like the rest of her figure had started to fill out over the past two years or so. He smiled as he admired how her now plump round butt was so tightly packed into her old jeans. They looked so tight that he figured they were only about one good meal away from never fitting again.

Suddenly the doorbell rang and they both went to answer it. When they opened the door they saw a big man and a BIG woman holding some plates of food. The man said, “Hello we’re the Coopers from next door we thought we should come over and welcome you two into the neighborhood. I’m Will and this is my wife Becky.” 

Then Becky said, “I know you’ll have been busy unpacking all day so I thought you two would like a nice home cooked dinner to relax with.” 

Ted smiled and said, “Well that was very thoughtful of you come on in. By the way my names Ted and this is my wife Kathy.” 

Then Kathy said, “Wow that was so nice of you I guess small town hospitality isn’t a myth. Please don’t mind the mess and follow me to the kitchen it’s fairly neat.” 

The couple was probably in their mid twenties about the same age as Ted and Kathy maybe a bit older. They were also both very BIG they were both easily around 300. Suddenly Ted got a good look at Becky and he could hardly believe his eyes. He had always had a thing for fuller figured women. But never in his life could he remember seeing a woman as big and beautiful as Becky. He couldn’t explain it but she just seemed to radiate natural beauty. She was a tall woman around five foot eight maybe nine. She had long light brown hair that flowed down her back. She wore a big tight dress that hugged every curve of her lovely body. She had thick sturdy legs that rubbed together as she waddled behind Kathy. She had some of the widest and most spacious hips he could ever remember seeing. Her butt was massive there was just no other word for it and he was mesmerized by how it swayed behind her. Her belly was quite big and round. Her slightly low cut dress showed off an amazingly huge chest that seemed to have a mile of cleavage. Her arms were also quit plump and ample. Finally her face if it were thinner could have easily graced countless magazine covers. With her big brown eyes perfect skin and plump red lips. But he felt her rosy apple size cheeks and double chin only added to its beauty. To Ted’s regret they made it into the kitchen and they all sat down. 

After their guests had sat down Kathy got some of the plates and glasses they had just unpacked. When Kathy sat a plate down for everyone 

Becky chuckled and said, “You’re going to need a few more plates than that we don’t mess around when it comes to meals.” Then while Kathy started getting more plates Becky and Will began to take the food they had brought out of the containers. 

When Kathy got back she was shocked almost the entire table was covered with food there was probably enough to feed 10 people let alone the four of them. Noticing the look on Kathy’s face Becky smiled and said, “I’ve found its always better to fix to much rather than risk not having enough besides you’ll can keep the leftover’s so you can get the house together and not have to worry about cooking for a bit.” 

“Oh that’s so nice of you I don’t know how we can thank you,” Ted said. 

“Oh it’s nothing and ya’ll can thank me by enjoying it. Now let’s dig in I can’t wait to see the looks on you twos faces when you try some good small town cooking.” 

My goodness Kathy thought if this is how they eat no wonder there both so big. Then she took her first few bites. “Oh my,” she said out loud God it’s almost like I’ve never really eaten before. 

Becky chuckled and said “Like it?” 

“Oh my God Becky this is probably the best thing I’ve ever eaten where did you learn to cook like this?” 

Her lovely round face beamed with pride and she said, “Well in a town like this there’s not a whole lot else to do outside the kitchen plus a few years of culinary school and even more in the restraint business don’t hurt either. It’s really not as hard as you probably think though I could teach you a few things if you like?” 

After that Ted stated to laugh. Kathy playfully glared at him and said, “Oh I’d just be a waste of your time if you can’t tell by his laughing I’m probably the worst cook you’ll ever meet.” 

“Oh I’m sure you’re not that bad,” Becky said sweetly. 

Ted laughed some more and said, “Honey do you want to tell them about the time you’re caught my cereal on fire.” 

Kathy laughed and said, “Long story.” 

Becky’s smile grew wider and she said, “Then in that case I am going to start giving you lessons you can’t be a house wife and not know your way around the kitchen.” 

Kathy replied, “I’d hate to waste your time.” 

“Nonsense I won’t take no for an answer,” Becky said. 

“Well in that case I’d love to,” Kathy said. As they ate Becky and Will told them all about the area. Ted could hardly take his eyes off of Becky. He even loved the way she ate. She didn’t gorge herself quite the opposite. She slowly and methodically cleaned one plate after another taking time to enjoy every single bite as they chatted away for the next hour and a half. To Ted’s surprise he realized that Kathy and he were keeping pace with them. Then he remembered they had skipped lunch and with the move they hadn’t eaten a home cooked meal in sometime and the food was just so good. Kathy was starting to protest though when Becky offered her another helping but with Becky’s encouragement she slowly cleaned her plate one last time before declaring she would be sick if she had anymore. 

Then Becky smiled and said, “Then you digest for a bit but I still expect you to try a slice of my apple pie it’s my specialty.” 

“Well maybe a just a small piece,” Kathy said grudgingly. “That’s what I like to hear glad to see you’ve got a healthy appetite. If you enjoyed this I’d love for you two to come over to our place tomorrow night for a real meal and you can meet the other neighbors.”

Before Kathy could say anything Ted said, “Of course we’d love to.” 

“A real meal?” Kathy said. 

“Yeah if you think this is good I just throw this together a few hours ago tomorrow Jennifer and I well be going all out for are Sunday dinner together. Now here’s that slice of pie Kathy.” Which Ted noticed wasn’t exactly what he would call small. 

Then after some more getting to know each other over dessert Will said, “Well I guess it’s about time we get out of your hair I am sure you’ll are ready to get some rest.” 

“I guess it is about that time. Thanks again for such hospitality and we can’t wait for dinner tomorrow,” Ted said. 

“Neither can we come by around 4:30 if you didn’t notice before we’re slow eaters,” Becky said happily. 

“Then we’ll be there at 4:30 on the dot,” Ted said. Then Ted watched almost mesmerized as Becky effortlessly heaved her massive girth out of the chair and waddled to the door. Then they said there good byes and Will and Becky left.

After the door closed Kathy said, “Oh my God I’m so stuffed I’ve got to go lie down.”

”But its only 8:30,” Ted said. 

Kathy held her swollen belly and said, “I know but I feel too stuffed to move let alone unpack more.” 

Ted smiled and, “Your right maybe we should get to bed I’ve got to work tomorrow any way.” As they started to head to their room Ted asked, “So honey what did you think of our new neighbors?” 

“Oh their really nice and sweet. But can you believe the size of them. Becky’s at least two of me and I’m no beanpole anymore either,” she said slightly disgusted referring to her slightly full figure. Over the last two years or so Kathy had added about 30 pounds to her once petite figure. Her legs had grown shapely her hips had widened her butt had rounded out. Her once flat stomach was now a small belly and her breasts were now modest C-cups. 

Ted loved her new fuller figure and hoped for more to come. But while he had convinced her she still looked beautiful and not to worry about overly dieting and exercising she still complained about it from time to time. He hugged her and said, “Aww don’t talk like that you know I think you look lovely with some meat on your bones.” 

Kathy smiled and said, “I hope you mean that because if we keep hanging out with them two and eating like this I’ll be as big as Becky before long. Would you still find me attractive if I ever got that big?” 

Ted could hardly believe what he had just heard. God that would be a miracle if that happened he said to himself while trying to picture Kathy as big and beautiful as Becky. “Of course I would,” He said sweetly. 

Then Kathy said “That’s good to know but I don’t think I could ever get quite that big.” Then she gulped as her swollen belly pushed her jean zipper all the way down after she finally got them unbuttoned. She squeezed out of her now skin tight jeans and realized she would probably not try to squeeze into them ever again. Then they lay down and Ted messaged her swollen belly until she fell asleep. Once Ted had fallen asleep as well images of Becky bounced through his mind all night.

The next day Kathy and Ted awoke bright and early even betting the alarm clock. As they sat down to the meager breakfast Kathy prepared she remarked, “God I feel great today I’m just feel so rested and energized.” 

Ted laughed and said, “Maybe this is what it feels like after you go to bed early on a full stomach.” 

“I don’t know maybe? If so I could get use to waking up feeling like this though,” Kathy said. 

After breakfast Ted left for work and Kathy stayed home to unpack she didn’t start work for a few more days. At around lunch time Kathy started to get hungry but put off lunch until she finished the room she was putting together. By the time she was done she was starving she couldn’t remember the last time she felt so hungry. I can’t believe this she thought after that huge meal last night I shouldn’t be hungry for days. Then she took out some of the leftovers from last night. God, she thought, they left us with enough food to last days. Her mouth practically started to water as she heated up some of Becky’s excellent cooking. As she took her first bite once again she was shocked by just how good it was. Before she knew it her plate was empty and she was heating up seconds. Oh my, she thought as she began to dig into her second serving, if I let myself get use to eating like this I really will end up Becky’s size before long. 

But strangely the thought of that didn’t bother her as much as she thought it should. Then she tried to picture how she would look as big and voluptuous as Becky. I guess that wouldn’t be so bad she found herself thinking. I have to admit she is a very lovely woman especially considering how big she is. Besides Ted is always saying I look better now with a fuller figure. But still I could never let myself get up to 300 pounds could I? Then she decided she would put up what was left of her second serving and tonight at dinner she wouldn’t let Becky stuff her like last night. But soon one last bite turned into another and another and soon she had all but cleaned her plate before putting the food up. At about 4 Ted arrived home from work and they got ready to go over to Will and Becky’s. 

When Becky opened the door her lovely round faced glowed with happiness and excitement. ”I’m so glad you two made it. If you thought last night was good wait until you’ve had a real meal.” Becky said. 

“No we can’t wait can we Kathy?” Ted said. 

Kathy gulped and said, “Yeah I’m starving.” 

Then Becky said, “That’s great cause you hardly touched your food last night. Tonight I’m going to make sure you clean your plate. Now come on in and I’ll introduce you to our other neighbors.” Becky lead them to the kitchen which was huge it reminded Kathy of the kitchen on a cooking show because it was filled with all kinds of expensive kitchen appliances. Will was sitting at the table with another man who was easily just as big as him. When they saw them come in they both got up and the man walked up to the stove where a woman was mixing something. 

Then Will said, “Kathy, Ted I’d like to introduce you to our other neighbors and two of our best friends Jennifer and Luke Brown.” 

“Nice to meet you two it’s great to have some new faces in town,” Luke said. 

As Ted and Luke talked for a moment all Jennifer had to say was, “Nice to meet you two.” And she began to look them over appraisingly. Ted noticed right away that Jean was almost as big and beautiful as Becky but in a different way. Jean was a tall woman as well just a hair or so shorter than Becky she had very short platinum blond hair and while Becky’s weight was pretty evenly dispersed across her lovely body. Jean’s 300 or so pounds settled mainly in her lower body making her a very beautiful pear. Her legs were massive tree trunks that seemed to touch all the way up. Her hips were amazing even wider than Becky’s he doubted any normal size chair could contain them. As she turned around to begin steering again he saw her massive round butt. Ted was in awe by it. It was even bigger and rounder than Becky’s. Ted hardly knew how to describe it other than as two round jiggle beach balls. From there up her figure was considerably smaller but still light years away from ever being called thin. Her belly was quite big and round with love handles resting on her more than spacious hips. Her breasts were probably D-cups but in compression to the rest of her seemed downright small. Her arms were thick and ample jiggling just a bit as she stirred the pot. Finally her face was quite lovely in its own right with its round rosy checks double chin and plump lips. But it still paled in comparison to Becky’s striking features. Perhaps partially because while Becky’s face was always smiling and glowing with happiness. Jean’s face was straight and stoic with somewhat sad blue gray eyes. 

After Jean finished the last dish Becky smiled and said alright everyone dig in.

Once again they were both shocked by just how good the food was. After cleaning his plate Ted said, “Becky I can’t believe it but this is even better than the meal you made for us last night.” 

Becky’s lovely round face grew rosier and glowing with pride. But she modestly said, “I’m glad you like it but this is just something we threw together a few hours ago. You should come eat at the restaurant with us latter this week now that’s some delicious food.” 

Then Will said, “The 4 of us like to go on a little date night every Friday and usually eat there your more than welcome to join us this week if you like. Becky’s not kidding the foods delicious we own the place and Luke and Jennifer are small partners in the business and we’re still not tired of eating their once a week or so.” 

Ted smiled and said, “That sounds great we’d love to wouldn’t we honey?” 

Kathy sighed mentally and thought, I really am going to get huge if we keep hanging out with them this much. But on the outside she smiled and said, “Yeah that sounds fun we’d love too.” 

Becky’s lovely smile grew wider still and she said, “Great I can’t wait trust me you haven’t lived until you’ve eaten there.” A few seconds latter Kathy finished her plate. Good I controlled myself she thought that wasn’t too much. But no sooner did she set her fork down. Becky had already picked up her plate and was piling it high with a different serving. Becky smiled and said “Here you go I’m not going to let you just sit there while we enjoy ourselves.” 

Kathy tried to protest saying she was full. But Becky wouldn’t hear of it saying, “Nonsense we’ve barely even started besides you’re so thin Kathy. Please tell me your not one of those weight obsessed city girls are you? With as thin as you are you could stand to put some meat on your bones if anything.” 

Me thin, Kathy thought placing her hand on her small but soft and slightly protruding belly, that’s something I haven’t been called me in a few years. She sighed and gave in as Becky filled her plate full of another serving. 

The meal continued for at least the next two hours. They would talk and swap stories while slowly nibbling away at their meals and periodically Becky would offer them something else. Ted noticed that as the meal wore on Jennifer began to warm up to them. He figured their stamina at the table had been their proving. Finally Becky and Jennifer began to clean the almost empty table. Thank God Kathy thought she couldn’t believe how much she had just eaten and she felt too stuffed to move.

After cleaning the table Becky said, “I hope we’ve given you enough time to digest Kathy cause were not done yet we still have dessert.” 

Oh joy, she thought prying she could hold all of this down without getting sick. 

Becky made each of them a large slice of pie then they went into the living room to smoke and listen to some music. Will was a big record collector and he was showing off some of his rare rock records to Ted while they puffed on some cigars. After Kathy forced down the last bite of her pie she lit a cigarette and when she got up to use the ash tray a picture caught her eye. She sat down her cigarette and approached the mantle and stared at a picture of a very attractive young woman with a perfect petite figure and long light brown hair. Suddenly she realized. 

Oh my, is that Becky? 

Becky waddled her jiggly body over to her and asked what she was looking at? Then she realized it was the picture. Becky chuckled and said “Hard to believe isn’t it I was such a scrawny little thing then wasn’t I? But cooking school fixed that didn’t it Will?” 

“It sure did honey,” he replied happily. 

Then Becky continued, “Any good school teaches that no one wants to eat a meal made by a thin cook. So they encourage their students to fill out. Here I am when we moved here to open the restraint after we both got done with culinary school.” Then she pulled over a picture of Will and her at the grand opening of the restaurant. In this picture she looked more like she did now. She had added about fifty pounds to her figure and was now round and chubby. With the new fullness to her round smiling face Kathy could easily tell it was her. 

Finally, after a bit more time getting to know their new neighbors Ted and Kathy went home. 

Once they got home Kathy said, “Did you see that picture can you believe how thin Becky use to be?” 

“Yeah that was surprising,” Ted answered. “And can you believe she thinks she looks better now that she has gained so much weight?” Ted decided to tread carefully. “Well you do have to admit she still looks very attractive doesn’t she?” 

Kathy replied, “Yeah she does but can you seriously say she looks just as good now as she did in that picture?” 

Ted smiled and said, “Yes I really think she does. Beauty is beauty regardless of size. If an attractive woman gets fat then she is still attractive just in a different way. If an ugly fat woman gets skinny then it doesn’t change the fact that she’s ugly. Whenever I’ve said that you still look great even though you have filled out a bit I’ve meant it because of that reason. Now let’s not waste any more time and energy getting worked up over yours or anybody else’s weight ok.”


----------



## Lou Grant (Aug 27, 2010)

_Story continued_

“Ok,” she said. Then despite how stuffed they both felt they had a very pleasant hour or so before they fell asleep. 

The next day Kathy started her new part time writing job at the local news paper. As she lend back in her chair trying to figure out a way to spice up her mundane story about a new store that was about to open in the city’s tiny down town she noticed something strange about her coworkers.

She figured she had seen all of them pass by at least once and it looked like almost everyone there was on the same diet as Becky and Will. She had seen only a few thin men and all the women their varied from a bit plumper than her to a bit smaller than Becky and Jennifer. 

She watched as most of the woman waddled their plump bodies over to the break area for coffee. Every one of them had broad spacious hips full round butts soft round protruding bellies big round breasts and happy looks on their soft round faces. Strange she thought is this town so dull that people here have nothing better to do then eat? Then she thought about how good Becky’s cooking was and suddenly she didn’t blame them. 

As the week wore on Ted and her fell into a new routine. They would wake up bright and early every morning and have one of Kathy’s meager attempts at cooking breakfast. Go to work then come home and for dinner they would have a large meal of leftovers from Will and Becky’s or the results Kathy’s cooking lessons. That she was taking from Becky and Jennifer on the days she didn’t work in the afternoon. After their large dinner they would soon lie down and Ted would massage Kathy’s full belly for awhile before making love and drifting off to sleep in each other’s arms.

Finally Friday come and they followed Becky, Will, Jennifer and Luke to the restaurant. When they pulled up in the parking lot they were both shocked by the size of the restaurant judging from Will and Becky’s nice but not too impressive house they figured it was just a little mom and pop place but it was huge. It was easily one of the biggest buildings in this tiny town. 

After they got out and followed them inside Kathy thought she figured out why so many of the town’s people were so big. The place was packed and Kathy figured that if the rest of the town loves Becky’s cooking this much no wonder everyone is so big. As they briefly stood in the front waiting for a table Kathy looked at all the peculiar signs and bill boards on the walls. One showed a very thin family coming into the restaurant and under them it said come hungry then under that it showed the family now very plump and chubby with wide smiles across their now round faces and under that panel it said leave happy. Another picture was also divided in half like that one and it said a typical waitress and showed a rail thin girl with blue strikes through her short hair chewing gum and obviously paying no attention to her order. 

The other side read: One of our waitress, and showed what appeared to be the same girl only now she had a smile a mile wide across her face and was taking detailed notes of what her table was ordering. Her short blue hair was now long and flowing down her back and was now a lovely natural shade of blond. She was no longer thin anymore either her weight most have doubled now she couldn’t have been far from 300 pounds. Her face was now cute and round her arms were now thick and strong. Her breasts had gotten huge and her new uniform showed them off. Finally her formerly narrow waist had been replaced by a full round belly. Then as she was staring at the picture Ted tapped her and said, “Come on honey their taking us to our table.” And a very cute plump hostess led them to a table by themselves. 

Then to Kathy’s surprise a very thin waitress come up to take their order. Wow she thought I was starting to wonder if this town had any thin women. Then Becky said, “So how you enjoying your first week here Nikki?” 

“It’s been great thank you guys so much for hiring me. The hours, the pay, the everything is great especially the food. That’s been the best part I didn’t know food could taste so good.” 

Then another waitress stopped as she was walking by and said, “Yeah don’t let that tiny waist fool you Nikki here can really eat if she keeps it up it won’t be long before she fills out some and fits right in here.” 

Becky smiled and said, “Well that’s what we like to hear Jenny make sure she keeps it up.” 

“Well do and are these the new neighbors you guys were telling me about?” she asked. 

“Yeah this is Ted and Kathy hopefully you’ll be seeing them here with us pretty regularly.” 

“Nice to meet you two hope you enjoy everything,” Nikki said. 

“Well if it’s half as good as what Becky’s made for us I’m sure we will.” 

Then Becky and Will ordered for them all. 2 hours latter Kathy felt too stuffed to move she couldn’t believe it but the food was even better than what they had at Becky and Wills. Then Nikki started cleaning up the many empty plates on the table. 

“So can we expect you two back regularly?” Nikki asked. 

“Yeah how about it would you two like to join are little group?” Becky asked. 

Then with a smile Ted answered, “With how nice and welcoming you’ve all been to us how can I say no right hon.” 

Kathy shuddered a bit picturing what may very well be in store for her but smiled and said, “Of course we would.” 

3 years pass and Ted and Kathy’s friendship with their new neighbors grew into the closest friendship they had ever known. But as Kathy had feared that wasn’t the only thing that grew. It wasn’t long before they both started to notice their cloths getting tighter and with each passing month they filled out more and more until they rivaled Becky and Will in size. Ted’s secret lust for Becky was soon forgotten as he watched his lovely wife fatten up before his eyes. Kathy’s legs grew thick and sturdy with her soft thighs meeting in the middle causing her to waddle a bit. Her already wide hips spread out enticingly. Her already plump butt inflated behind her until it almost matched Jennifer’s in girth. Her soft slightly round belly was soon expanding as well slowly growing rounder and poking out farther and she soon had love handles resting on her spacious hips that Ted got much use out of. Her modest C-cup breasts were soon inflating with fat as well. Climbing through the cup sizes and pushing further and further in front of her. Ted could just lose himself starting into the never ending cleavage she had developed. Her arms grew thick strong and ample. Finally her lovely face grew round rosy apple checks and when she smiled which was often a second chin sled into place under the first. Ted wasn’t the only one that was enjoying Kathy’s expanding figure either. Dispute the dread she had felt regarding her growing waste line at first Kathy soon fell in love with her growing figure as well. 

And Kathy wasn’t the only one that grew Ted was now about Will’s size and Kathy discovered a new love for big men. When they first started out growing their cloths Becky and Will started to give them hand me downs. But both of them now a little over 300 pounds had grown too large for them. Ted took pride in knowing they now equaled either couple in girth he even suspected that Kathy had started to surpass Becky not only in voluptuousness but also in the kitchen. But unfortunately the friends happy little group was about to come to an end. Luke’s job was sending him and Jean to another state. As Luke and Jennifer loaded up their moving van they all hugged and said their good byes. Their goes two of the best friends we’ve ever had Kathy thought sadly. 

Over the next few weeks the four remaining friends were pretty depressed without the other couple their weekly get together just weren’t the same. They couldn’t even get the portions right for their dinners anymore. Then one day a moving van pulled up in front of Luke and Jennifer’s old house. Kathy fixed up some dinner then Ted and her carried it over and introduced themselves just like Becky and Will had introduced themselves to them several years earlier. They rang the door bell and a slightly heavyset man opened the door. “Hey I’m Kathy and this is my husband Ted we live across the street and I figured we’d welcome you into the neighborhood. I figured you’ll have been too busy unpacking to worry about dinner so I fixed you’ll up a little something.” 

“Thank you so much. I guess it’s true what they say about small town hospitality. Come on in the kitchen is kind of put together we could use a break and it looks like you made plenty for all of us. I’m Scott by the way and my wife’s name is Erin.” 

Then a woman walked up behind him and he said. “Hey honey these are our new neighbors Kathy and Ted they were kind enough to bring us some dinner.” 

Kathy looked Erin over she was about her height five foot six or so with a pretty face and short blond hair. Well she’s a scrawny little thing Kathy thought scanning Erin’s petite figure that couldn’t had weighed more than 115. But we’ll see what we can do about that Kathy thought with a grin.


----------



## tranquilo (Aug 28, 2010)

the punctuation is so bad that it's difficult to read...


----------



## Tement (Sep 2, 2010)

So...you copied a Wilson Barbers story, changed the names, and removed nine-tenths of the punctuation?


----------

